# Flüchtige Luft etc.



## Speibl (9. Dezember 2010)

Moin

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung sammeln können od es auch in Cata die Wolken für Ingis gibt?
Ich habe im Netzt schon auf vielen Seiten gesucht.
Leider finde ich keine Hinweise ob wir auch in den neuen Gebieten Flüchtige- Luft, Feuer, Erde etc. sammeln können.

wäre schön eure Erfahrungen zu lesen.

Gruß
Speibl


----------



## Pit99 (10. Dezember 2010)

kuck mal :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab dazu ein Thema erstellt ob das blizzards ernst is dass nur leute mit sammelberuf was davon haben ..


----------

